# Free trading eBooks



## sammy84 (22 June 2009)

Given the huge expense that trading literature can result in, I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread with links to free trading e-books(pdfs). Here are two favorites of mine;

Link to 'Dave Landry - On Swing Trading'

<<removed>>

Master the Markets" By Tom Williams
http://www.tradethetruth.com/downloads.html      (number 5 is the one with the free ebook)

Not sure whether it is a good idea to post torrent links up...thoughts???

Will post more links when I come across them

Sammy


----------



## sqwark7600 (24 June 2009)

*Re: Free trading e-books*



sammy84 said:


> Given the huge expense that trading literature can result in, I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread with links to free trading e-books(pdfs). Here are two favorites of mine;
> Sammy




Seems like a reasonable idea. This is a link to Nicholas Darvas's book plus all you need to know about Darvas boxes but were afraid to ask:

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/nicolas-darvas-pdf.html


----------



## wonderrman (24 June 2009)

*Re: Free trading e-books*

You can find most of the classics up on the internet.

Livermore's Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - http://www.scribd.com/doc/7210762/Reminiscences-of-a-Stock-Operator

Will post more later when have time.

w.


----------



## Timmy (24 June 2009)

*Re: Free trading e-books*

Sorry all - we can't have a thread linking to pirated material.

Edit:  OK.  *Anything that is copyright free or freely distributable is fine. BUT - no linking to downloads of copyrighted material.*


----------



## DaveLandry (28 October 2009)

*Re: Free trading e-books*



sammy84 said:


> Given the huge expense that trading literature can result in, I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread with links to free trading e-books(pdfs). Here are two favorites of mine;
> 
> Link to 'Dave Landry - On Swing Trading'
> 
> ...




My books are copyrighted. I've asked Scribid to take them down.
Dave Landry


----------



## kenshinfan1 (12 January 2010)

*Re: Free trading e-books*

any one have a copy of lance spicers tax solutions? i'd like to see what he proposes before acting


----------



## white_goodman (12 January 2010)

*Re: Free trading e-books*

have a look at www.4shared.com


----------



## mperlingeiro (15 January 2010)

*Re: Free trading e-books*

Hi,

I have recently downloaded two free e-books.

They are basic but well written. Good for begginers:

1 - The Ultimate Analysis Handbook from swing-trade-stocks.com

2 - The complete guide to day trading from rockwelltrading.com


Marcelo


----------



## rabbit59 (17 February 2010)

Good reading for those wanting to get into shares and futures...great add to any basic collection for newbies 

cheers


----------



## prazstar (26 February 2010)

*Re: Free trading e-books*



mperlingeiro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently downloaded two free e-books.
> 
> ...




It was a good read, thanks for that!


----------



## qldfrog (23 January 2019)

Will have to leave the middle kingdom to access this link.bummer
Thanks Skate looking forward to what can only be an enlightening book


----------



## Skate (15 February 2019)

Trading Fundamentals - Skate's Beginners Version

The new 4th Edition has been reworked & updated to make it more enticing & enjoyable to read.

Skate.


----------

